# Okay...



## JahDucky (Jun 16, 2009)

So ive met a few junkies while out here.....i wonder. 

If a traveler refuses to stay in one city to go to a clinic would they cook up some tobbacco "tea" and mainline that to get loose? would it work?


hmmm.....im gonna have to just scratch my chin on this one...


----------



## finn (Jun 16, 2009)

Do you mean using tobacco tea as a stool loosener/constipation cure? I've heard of using tobacco as an improvised astringent, but not that...


----------



## ianfernite (Jun 16, 2009)

I think she's asking if a junkie could shoot up tobacco tea to help wean themselves off of dope.

I've never heard of anything like that before. I'm sure it's possible, but I don't think it would help much. In my experience, though, a junkie will mainline almost anything they can.


----------



## finn (Jun 16, 2009)

I guess I'm not familiar with that lingo. Tobacco tea is basically nicotine with some other stuff. Since nicotine is water soluble and technically you should be able to get more of it into your system than smoking it (because it burns off at low temperatures), it should work in that way, though it should be possible to absorb it through the skin instead of directly injecting it- though that is a slower method than either smoking or injecting it. It could help in easing the withdrawal, but it seems like it's just replacing one addiction with another, kind of like heroin to methadone, except I suppose nicotine isn't that bad or illegal...


----------



## Tiphareth (Jun 17, 2009)

I would recommend the clinic instead, otherwise I would have to question your ability to make decisions, and that would be completely unrelated to getting addicted to heroin in the first place, but that definitely doesn't help your cause.


----------



## JahDucky (Jun 17, 2009)

well its not for me. but my friends and i were just pondering because one of my firends is an ex junkie and he smokes late at night to get the same loosey goosey feeling and i asked him and he said he wouldnt but wouldnt put it past any of the junkies on the street.


----------



## moe (Jun 17, 2009)

So...tiphareth....are you like a wedding planner or something?


----------



## Tiphareth (Apr 3, 2012)

No, lol, I was (well still 'am') my past avatar was related to my mission to get married (it's a long story, but it has to do with gaining U.S. Citizenship).


----------

